# Bugs in figs



## Eli-2 (Aug 17, 2010)

I hope this is the right thread for this question.I have a friend who let me pick some of her figs for preserves.But I found small black bugs with a yellowish stripe across their backs,crawling from inside the bottom of the figs.Not every fig had bugs,but there were small holes in the bottom where they had previously crawled from.I inspected the inside of the figs,and saw no apparent damage to the inside,ie;no larvae,smaller bugs,eggs and none appeared rotten.Has anyone else ever seen these bugs before?Could the figs still be edible? I would appreciate any information/help you could give me,thanks!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You cant really keep the bugs out of them, the fig is the flower of the plant and flowers have to be pollinated.

Other little critters will inevitably go in also, unless they leave you a surprise inside, they shouldn't be a problem.


----------

